# Premium Ice Byter Walkway Deicer - Michigan - IIlinois - Indiana - Ohio - Wisconsin



## michigan salt (Nov 19, 2008)

Email me [email protected] for a quote to your area.

A natural mineral blend of sodium and calcium coated with liquid magnesium that will dissolve quickly and continue to penetrate through frozen surfaces. Ice Byter Walkway Deicer is finer than ordinary rock salt and ideal for use on walkways or in hand spreaders where product control and placement is essential. BYTES right through the ice!
Effective to -0 o F or lower.
50 - 50# bags per pallet - 1200 Bags Per Truckload in Michigan - 882 Bags Per Truckload outside of Michigan


----------

